# Clinics in the UK who work with clinics abroad ... help!



## Roz141 (Mar 6, 2009)

Hello,

We're just looking at a treatment cycle overseas and I wondered if any of you knew of any clinics in the UK who are happy to do tests/help with Proforma's etc for treatment overseas.

We've been with CARE for the last 10 years and I'm waiting to hear back from our consultant there to see if he will help.  We live in East Midlands but don't mind travelling.

Any help much appreciated 

Thank you,

Roz


----------



## pinkflowers (May 8, 2008)

Hi

Mr Trew at 92 Harley Street  in London is happy to work with overseas patients, he's also a v nice chap!

The clinic is called 92 Harley Street and the tel no is 0207 034 1300

www.92harleystreet.com

Hope that helps

love pinkflowers xxxx


/links


----------



## Roz141 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thank you Pinkflower, I saw Harley Street clinic on t'internet, but it's nice to hear a personal recommendation, thank u  

Roz


----------



## ♥ Mighty Mini ♥ (Apr 10, 2008)

Have you asked your clinic if they do it. i'm sure they would, most do abroad packages. I was in a scanning place the other day and they even did scans and bloods for abroad so its becoming popular, just need to ask! 

BTW Mr Trew and his team got our BFP for us!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

Where abouts do you live and I will see which clinics I know that have done?

Ruth


----------



## Roz141 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks everyone, we live near Junction 30 of the M1, Barlborough - so Sheffield, Nottingham, Derby are all easily accessible.  Don't really mind travelling but if possible would prefer a local clinic.

Am waiting to hear back from CARE to see if they will help,

Roz x


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hiyyah

I have worked with Derby in the past and have a patient at the moment. Don´t know if they they would but worth a phone call.

Ruth


----------



## Newday (Apr 27, 2005)

Roz I have had txc abroad and Mr S at Leicester (Care) has always done scans etc
dawn


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Roz - Hope you got somewhere - I had TX abroad and CARE in Machester helped me  but not sure if they do it as a matter of course - good luck.


----------



## bluebell (Dec 9, 2004)

Hello,
I'm not sure if Care in Leic are the same as the Leicester Royal Infirmary Assisted Conception Unit - I presume not, but I think they would support you.  My parents live in Leicester and I have been there for the odd one-off lining scan, pregnancy scan etc. and they were always very helpful /willing / cheap despite the fact that I don't even live in Leicester or even in England !
Good luck,
Bluebell xx


----------



## Roz141 (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks again everyone,

Our clinic has come back to me and said because we've been patients of theirs for so long, they would be happy to share results and information with a clinic abroad    Am very relieved,  thanks all for the info though, if our clinic proves to be not so helpful in practice at least I now have a few more avenues to try.

All the best

Roz


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

good morning

I am considering tx abroad after 4 failed treatments here, i live in co durham, any idea what clinic may help me?

thanks

j


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Jane

Each clinic seems to have their own policy about helping with couples going abroad for treatment so it is a matter of contacting your closest clinics and see what they say. 

If you want any info on having treatment abroad do have a look at my website.

Best Wishes,

Ruth


----------



## jane39 (Apr 3, 2009)

Thanks I will do that

jane


----------



## joeandgill (Feb 11, 2011)

Hi
First Choice Baby Scan in Warrington also works in congution with several IVF clinics abroad to come there scans prior to treatment abroad


----------

